# Fedor Emelianenko VS Matt Mitrione Bellator 172 Prediction



## mmaexpertise (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I think Matt Mitrione can win this fight as long as he is not to nervous fighting Someone he really looks up to. If Matt is to timid he is going to get KO'ed

Russain Tank vs American Bulldozer. Prediction: Pain


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This could be a massacre for Fedor if he just goes out there and does what he does.


----------

